# G19 gen 4 9mm....



## Gen4zk (Feb 28, 2018)

Was it worth buying?


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Worth every penny! Great pistol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gen4zk (Feb 28, 2018)

Thank you! That was the first glock to catch my eye.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Blackhawkman said:


> Worth every penny! Great pistol!


Wait just a moment, my friend. I can't see where he said how much. How about $947 or $1150? Is that worth every penny? Now I knew you were a Glock nut, but that's ridiculous isn't it? Glocks can do no wrong. They are the best of the best. A Glock 19 is the only choice. Maybe I'm blind, and he said the price was something like $425 Then I'd agree it might be worth it to someone who likes Glocks, but I don't see price mentioned. Did you?

:watching:


----------



## kerryJ (Feb 27, 2018)

Looks like a decent one. How much are you going to pay for this one?


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Craigh said:


> Wait just a moment, my friend. I can't see where he said how much. How about $947 or $1150? Is that worth every penny? Now I knew you were a Glock nut, but that's ridiculous isn't it? Glocks can do no wrong. They are the best of the best. A Glock 19 is the only choice. Maybe I'm blind, and he said the price was something like $425 Then I'd agree it might be worth it to someone who likes Glocks, but I don't see price mentioned. Did you?
> 
> :watching:


No price was posted. My personal choice assuming the buyer shopped around for the current Fair price. Most places sell a Glock 19 for $539. I hope that's close to what the OP paid. fwiw


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Drum roll........?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep, no price was mentioned but I would assume the OP did his homework and knew what they were selling for in his part of the country. That being the case, a gen4 Glock 19 is a fine choice for a solid compact 9mm pistol. It carries nicely, has a decent capacity, is rather lightweight, is accurate, and about as reliable as a semi-auto pistol can get. I have two G19's; a gen3 and a gen4 and both are excellent SD guns. Hard to go wrong here.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

If a polymer-frame, striker-fired pistol is what you are after, Glock is obviously a major contender or the major contender, and the Glock 19 is probably Glock's most popular model. It has a reputation for ruggedness, reliability, simplicity of design, excellent magazine capacity for size, and Glock has great aftermarket support.

But it all comes down to what works best in your hands, not what is popular with this or that agency, military organization, or what your buddy likes. Personally, I have always felt that Glocks were rather overpriced, especially considering the minimal number of parts and the fact that many are simply pieces of stamped steel, not that well finished, or molded polymer, and that the stock sights are cheap polymer. That is partly offset by the availability of relatively cheap magazines, however.

I do have a Gen 4, Glock 19 and it is the only Glock I own. It is reliable enough except for the fact that it spits brass in my face with some frequency. But to make it even tolerable for me to shoot, I had to grind off the finger bumps, undercut the trigger guard, and replace the sights. I still don't shoot it as well as I would like and I attribute this to my difficulty getting a firm application of my support hand against the flat, slab-sided grip. Also not crazy about the way the pistol points for me (high).


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Great gun I held off buying one for a long time. I had plenty of other glocks but a grey cerakote one caught my eye one day and I bought it. For me it shoots very well ,never had an issue with it. It is a good size for carry with 15 + 1 capacity. Never much worried how it looked its a tool and a good one.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well OP, I would say you made a decent choice. I had a Gen3 G19, but traded it off on one of the first Gen5's I saw. Really like the Gen5 as well, so I would guess your Gen4 will serve you well.


----------



## HogHunter (Mar 13, 2018)

I have a Gen4 G19. It has had a lot of cartridges fired through it and it has never misfired or failed to eject. The original sights have been upgraded, the slide rod replaced with a steel rod, the slide lock replaced with an over sized bulb for ease of tripping, and a three pound transfer bar to reduce trigger pull. Glocks are easy to work on and upgrades are easy to obtain. The most important thing is that they are reliable and to date, mine has always went bang when the trigger is pulled. My 2 cents, there maybe other handguns that are just as good, but G19 has a long and good track record.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

The glocks are easy to work on and they just are user friendly plus they are accurate! just my .02 worth...also!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

rustygun said:


> Great gun I held off buying one for a long time. I had plenty of other glocks *but a grey cerakote one caught my eye one day and I bought it.* For me it shoots very well ,never had an issue with it. It is a good size for carry with 15 + 1 capacity. *Never much worried how it looked its a tool * and a good one.


LOL. Don't mean to poke fun, but this one was too easy. I do that too. I claim I don't care how it looks and that it's a tool, but will sometimes part with some of my kid's inheritance to buy a sexy looking firearm I don't really need. Such is life.

In fact, part of the reason I don't consider Glock is that to me, they are as homely as a mud fence. I just own one and don't care to own any more.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Craigh said:


> LOL. Don't mean to poke fun, but this one was too easy. I do that too. I claim I don't care how it looks and that it's a tool, but will sometimes part with some of my kid's inheritance to buy a sexy looking firearm I don't really need. Such is life.
> 
> In fact, part of the reason I don't consider Glock is that to me, they are as homely as a mud fence. I just own one and don't care to own any more.


Yep it was just an excuse to finally buy a 19. Even though I have plenty other all black glocks this one was just a little different still very glock looking though and I haven't regretted the purchase.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I only own one Glock, a G20, but it is exactly what I wanted in a 10mm. I would buy a G19 if I wanted that size pistol in 9mm for concealed carry.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I just don't like the look of Glocks but could overcome this if there weren't so many like Sig and Walther I like so much better in both form and function. I bought my one Glock 19 at the range from a very disgruntled owner, a member of our club. He is normally a great shot but couldn't seem to get on target with that Glock. He was so angry he asked how much cash various members had on them. I had a about half what he paid for it but he sold it to me for that. I shoot OK with it but it's not a pleasure to me. I've spent a good bit on the trigger but it still feels like a Swingline staple gun to me. "sproinnng" My Glock owning friends tell me to try theirs, that mine must just be an aberration. I do and theirs feel like a staple gun too..sproinnng. Maybe it's just me and the fact I think they're homely. 

Secondly, and this is just me, but I don't like to own what everyone else seems to have, especially new folks. It just seems like whenever I get muzzled at a public range, it's some guy with a new or rental Glock. When I see guys at the range banging away at giant targets at 3 to 7 yards and all over and off the target, it seems to be with a new or rental Glock. I know it's just new and undisciplined shooters, but they seem to gravitate to Glocks. I'll take the road less traveled, thank you. Everyone's mileage will vary.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

What I like about my G20 is that it doesn't bother me a bit to get it dirty and sweaty, or carry it through brush and briars and brambles. No matter what I have done with it, I can wipe it off with an oily rag and it looks like new again. It is like a Craftsman tool - not as cool as a Snap-On, but it always works and doesn't ask to be babied.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Bisley said:


> What I like about my G20 is that it doesn't bother me a bit to get it dirty and sweaty, or carry it through brush and briars and brambles. No matter what I have done with it, I can wipe it off with an oily rag and it looks like new again. It is like a Craftsman tool - not as cool as a Snap-On, but it always works and doesn't ask to be babied.


Doesn't this apply to most any modern firearm. I can carry one of my 1911, Sig, Ruger, Smith & Wesson, or Walther handguns and don't mind if they get dirty or sweaty. I carry them through all kinds of underbrush. No matter what I've done, I can wipe them clean with an oily rag and they look new. Maybe some are Snap-on while others are Craftsman (actually. I think Glock owners feel Glocks are cooler than others like the Snap-on, by and large). Regardless, they always work and don't ask to be babied. What about Glock is any different? I'm not sure I understand the point other than you like your G20. :smt023

Most people like what they have.

In 10 Auto, I'll take a Sig Sauer P220.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I was not anti-Glock, but I was unimpressed, for years. But, when I was mulling over 10mm, I happened on to a good deal on a new G20 that someone had won in some sort of contest, fired one shot and sold it. It was high on my list to check out, so I just bought it. The very first shot I fired through it hit the staple in the center of the bulls eye, on a paper plate that I had tacked up at 25 yards.

So, yes, you could be right. Excellent first impressions can stick with you. Maybe I just like it based on that.


----------



## otasan56 (Nov 15, 2017)

pblanc said:


> If a polymer-frame, striker-fired pistol is what you are after, Glock is obviously a major contender or the major contender, and the Glock 19 is probably Glock's most popular model. It has a reputation for ruggedness, reliability, simplicity of design, excellent magazine capacity for size, and Glock has great aftermarket support.
> 
> But it all comes down to what works best in your hands, not what is popular with this or that agency, military organization, or what your buddy likes. Personally, I have always felt that Glocks were rather overpriced, especially considering the minimal number of parts and the fact that many are simply pieces of stamped steel, not that well finished, or molded polymer, and that the stock sights are cheap polymer. That is partly offset by the availability of relatively cheap magazines, however.
> 
> I do have a Gen 4, Glock 19 and it is the only Glock I own. It is reliable enough except for the fact that it spits brass in my face with some frequency. But to make it even tolerable for me to shoot, I had to grind off the finger bumps, undercut the trigger guard, and replace the sights. I still don't shoot it as well as I would like and I attribute this to my difficulty getting a firm application of my support hand against the flat, slab-sided grip. Also not crazy about the way the pistol points for me (high).


I prefer the Glock 17, 20 shots of Corbon +p 115gr JHP. Chronos at 1400 FPS.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I picked my G19 like new in the box with all of the paperwork and a spent shell for $380. The day I bought it at the pawn shop they had a 10% off sale with a regular price of $420. I added Glock night sights and a Ghost Evo Elite trigger system and it was worth every penny.

It's ugly, that's a fact, but it is very accurate, simple to maintain, and it is not hard to conceal.

This is one gun that I will recommend to anyone.

GW


----------

